# School Bus House, USA May 2019



## mookster (May 26, 2019)

I found a few abandoned houses late on in my trip, all clustered around a small area of upstate New York. One was an absolute wreck, little more than a bombed out shell of a building. The second one looked decent from the aerial view but sadly on entering it was apparent the house was half an abandoned renovation project and the living room floor had collapsed into the basement cutting off access to half the building.

The third one however, as they say, was the charm. It's up there in my favourite personal finds, a large house nestled on the edge of a state forest left abandoned since the mid 1990s with all the possessions still inside, and a rusting 1950s Ford school bus sat outside. The house was deceptively large with a strange layout filled with vintage stuff, loads of things to look through and marvel at. The owner was obviously heavily into music with both an upright piano and small piano organ inside as well as smaller musical instruments and hundreds of vinyl records. A real treasure trove of a house for sure and an awesome way for me to end my exploring over there - nothing like the feeling of finishing on a high with a cool find.





















































































































Thanks for looking ​


----------



## King Al (May 26, 2019)

Simply fantastic this Mookster! The school bus is great but that oven in pic 15 makes it for me, awesome find


----------



## Sabtr (May 27, 2019)

That's definitely a good find!
I think the trees help give a unique feel to the place too.
So much quality stuff left behind. They must have had money in life to afford those? I'm also sensing a war veteran (though to be fair there will be lots).
Did you spot any photographs which might help give a story?
Finally - did you try that organ!
Love that report.


----------



## HughieD (May 27, 2019)

The house on it's own is pretty special. But that old bus seals it...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 27, 2019)

Sausage said:


> So much quality stuff left behind. They must have had money in life to afford those? I'm also sensing a war veteran.



A pair of hospital issue crutches do not indicate a Veteran. A family with three kids (at least one of them a boy who liked his Scalelectrix) who all loved sledging. The style of the Whitegoods indicate that the 'quality stuff' - Harmonium etc, would have been well past its sell by date when this family acquired them. However; good quality stuff is built to last and enables the less well off to eventually afford a bit of luxury ( anybody who has lived through the '50's and '60's will probably know what I am talking about). The man of the house probably actually ran the School Bus Service for the local area until things went belly up - who knows -Slipped in the winter snows and broke a leg? These excellent photographs tell the story for those who want to study them in detail.


----------



## Andrew32 (May 27, 2019)

Fantastic Stuff


----------



## Sabtr (May 27, 2019)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A pair of hospital issue crutches do not indicate a Veteran. A family with three kids (at least one of them a boy who liked his Scalelectrix) who all loved sledging. The style of the Whitegoods indicate that the 'quality stuff' - Harmonium etc, would have been well past its sell by date when this family acquired them. However; good quality stuff is built to last and enables the less well off to eventually afford a bit of luxury ( anybody who has lived through the '50's and '60's will probably know what I am talking about). The man of the house probably actually ran the School Bus Service for the local area until things went belly up - who knows -Slipped in the winter snows and broke a leg? These excellent photographs tell the story for those who want to study them in detail.



Crutches?
I had to go back and look - didn't see them!
No I'm thinking an officer of some sort. I dunno. Yes the childrens things too but I dunno. Just this feeling I'm getting - we'll never know.


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 27, 2019)

Nice pictures and recorded well. The school bus seems to be favourite but for me it's the large shovel between the two sledges.


----------



## BikinGlynn (May 28, 2019)

Wow thats awesome, loving the scalextrix, the cooker & are they toboggans up against the wall?
Would love to see a stereotypical american place like this.


----------

